# First Bow Recurve or Reflex/Deflex Longbow



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, I have decided to get into Traditional and plan to buy a bow in the 25-30Lbs range to learn form and start to build my skills. I am torn between buying a reflex/deflex long bow or a recurve. Help me understand the difference a little better. How do they compare as far as, brace height, speed, ease of tuning, and anything else I am not considering. Whichever one I decide it will be a custom made bow around 66" and 30lbs or less. Thanks for any input.

Jim


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

It would help you a lot if you could try some out before you buy it. Better not to spend a lot on a custom bow if you've never shot that particular bow.
Most people generaly do better starting out with a recurve.
Between the recurve and hybrid type longbows, there's not a lot of difference [ to me ] in performance. More traditional longbows [ mild R/D ] will be a little slower as far as speed goes and the brace height will be lower.
Since you're going with 66 inches , I believe either one will be stable....depending on the bow design *that* will vary.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree that a recurve might be easier, but my Martin Viper and my 21st century Nova are very smooth bows. With a 66" longbow or recurve, I think almost anything you choose will be smooth if the grip is comfortable for you. There is nothing quite as neat as a 1 pound longbow or thereabouts to haul around and shoot.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

True Rattus58....just so happens I tend to do better with a longbow.
But a lot of people coming from a compound will make the switch later, but like you said with a 66 inch bow , especially the one you mentioned he should be good to go.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah be very careful about what everyone is saying, it is pure opinion. I exclusively shoot deflex/reflex long bows. The deflex /reflex provide better performance and almost little to no hand shock. All of my longbows come from Jim Belcher. They are custom and I love everyone of them. If you think you are going to stay in trad, it would be a great investment to get a better bow than an off the shelf lower end model, that is my opinion. Longbows are generally more forgiving than recurves because of the stability in the limbs, vise the flimsiness of the recurve limbs. Most modern deflex /reflex longbows will shoot speeds very close to recurves as well. Not sure where your located but if you can get to a traditional shoot where there will be some bowyers there, you could try some bows before you buy. I have a very nice custom howard hill longbow that is not deflex / reflex and the hand shock was so bad I dont shoot it any longer. Hope this helps....


----------

